# Preserved meats



## seitt

Greetings

Here’s an excellent definition:
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_are_the_examples_of_preserve_...
"Preserved meats" include any tinned (canned) meats, choritzo, pepperoni, salami (and any other cured "sausage" meats), beef jerky, smoked salmon and other smoked fish, and also types of fish preserved in brine (mackerel etc...).

I'm particularly interested in a term which would be suitable for salami, pepperoni etc., but if the term covers all the above, so much the better.

I had thought something like ‘konserve et’, ‘et konservesi’, but that seems to refer exclusively to tinned meat, therefore ruling out salami etc.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Fenomenon

"konserve et" can be used for "tinned/canned meat" but definitly cannot be used for salami or this kinds of meats, so i dont think that there is a general word for preserved meats


----------



## ancalimon

They are called "saklanmış et".


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - if we are talking about a number of varieties, can we say  "saklanmış etler" in the plural?


----------



## Reverence

Actually, the term most commonly used nowadays is "şarküteri", borrowed from French. Since pork doesn't exactly have a stellar reputation in Turkey, "şarküteri" instead refers to any kind of processed and preserved meat product. "Salam", "sucuk", "sosis" and "pastırma" are the first products to come to mind when the word "şarküteri" is used, but it technically covers all manner of said products and also the stores/aisles where they're sold.


----------



## shafaq

"Konserve XX"; -as @fenomenon mentioned-  is specifically for preserved *and tinned or bottled* food in Turkish.

For preserved *but not tinned and bottled* food; we use "*işlenmiş gıda*"; so direct equivalent of "preserved (*but not tinned or bottled*) meat" is "*işlenmiş et*" but it is a brand new word and not so popular publicly . Instead most of as use the name of the product itself... i.e. salam, sucuk, pastırma etc. Actually all; tinned or not, are "*işlenmiş*". 

 I never heard "saklanmış et" in that manner. What I got by it is "hidden or concealed meat (?)"  at first glance... But; after a search on net for it; it has some few instances in that context. Thistype of meat  might be product of* compulsory purification mania*  enforced; especially until last 10 years.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent!


----------

